# Who is brave enough to post their February numbers?



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I kind of like the monthly sales number threads, so I hope no one minds if I start one for February.

I sold over 28,000 books across all sales channels.  (I was shocked to sell more in Feb than Jan!  I didn't think that would happen.)

How about you?  Was your February better than January?

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Who wants to follow that? LOL


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Bwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Posted this in the Virtual Pub, but I'm proud to have sold (not counting freebies) 13 in February. This is almost double what I did in January, when the books came out. Low number, but I'm in for the long haul, so I'm psyched.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I managed 6 on Amazon and 9 on Smashwords for a total of 15.

Seems rather small in comparison, but it was my first full month and my second novel has been out less than a week.

I have given away almost 100 free copies as well.  Hopefully that may result in some reviews, which is what I need if I'm ever going to get up near Vicki's numbers.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

2,725 sales on Kindle. Sales at the other sites continue to be paltry by comparison. This is my second best month ever in a row and first in four figures, income-wise. (I'm selling one book at 99 cents, another at $2.99.)


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Monique said:


> Who wants to follow that? LOL


  I did okay, but not that okay.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

I've sold 99 on Amazon  And 1 (one) on Smashwords! My first century month!

But where is March's BBoS? It's already 2 hrs into March (in USA) and no BBoS


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

445 Kindle sales @$2.99 in Feb.  Slow month for me, compared to the past two months.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

123 on Amazon, probably around 10 more on B&N and Smashwords (haven't checked). These are not huge numbers, but I'm happy.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

The first time I can post numbers in one of these threads 

I sold 12 copies of The Vampire Drabbles. All were on Amazon, with 11 in the US and 1 in the UK.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

modwitch said:


> I've been gifting a lot of copies, so not counting those, I've sold 45 on amazon, 3 on smashwords, and I think 1-2 on B&N, based on rankings. For a book that launched Feb 16, I'm gleeful about those numbers.


We launched at pretty much the same time, so I was curious to see how we did in comparison - congrats on your great results!


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I sold five copies of my book, although it just went live Feb 28th. I think I did okay?


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Considering my January sales (for 2 books, across all channels) was 11, I'm completely thrilled with my 73 this month! Woo hoo! 

Of course, I'd be even more thrilled with 28,000 . . .


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I've compiled these responses into a table in previous months, and unless there are strenuous objections I'll do the same this month.

Don't forget about Robin's February Thousand Books a Month thread for a more detailed list of people who have sold over 1000 books this month.

*<30 sales (22)*
Isaac Sweeney
A.S. Warwick
Jason G. Anderson
Joshua Price
Annie Bellet
Cathy Quinn
Ben White
Kenneth J. ****
Frank Zubek
David Wuensche
Elita Daniels
Jon Olson
R. Reed
Mark Feggeler
Adam & Andrea Graham
Maria Staal
Theo Von Cezar
Aaron Polson
Tiffany Turner
Keryl Raist
R. Doug Wicker
Lanette Curington

*30-59 sales (10)*
Debora Geary
D.A. Boulter
John Hamilton
Chris Blewitt
Matthew & Stefanie Verish
Shana Hammaker
Dawn Judd
Dan Holloway
Dan Dawkins
Brianna Merrill

*60-149 sales (20)*
T.L. Haddix
Hercules Bantas
Laura Lond
Debi Faulkner
Gerald Hawksley
Thea Atkinson
Karly Kirkpatrick
Jennifer Rainer
Katie Klein
James Melzer
Sarah Woodbury
Moses Siregar III
J.M. Zambrano
J.A. Titus
Mike McIntyre
M.J.A. Ware
V. J. Chambers
Jessica Morse
Sheri Leigh
D. D. Scott

*150 - 299 sales (4)*
Sean Sweeney
Pamela M. Richter
Cliff Ball
Mia Heart

*300-599 sales (6)*
Joe Mitchell
Nick Spalding
K.C. May
Jennifer Becton
Edward C. Patterson
Suzanne Tyrpak

*600-999 sales (10)*
N. Gemini Sasson
William Esmont
Rosanne E. Lortz
Paul Clayton
Jamie DeBree
Libby Fischer Hellmann
Patricia Rockwell
Holly A Hook
Anne Marie Novark
Diana Estill

*1000-4999 sales (24)*
Eric Christopherson
Lexi Revellian
Brian Kittrell
Martin Sharlow
Katie Salidas
Abigail Lawrence
Willem Thomas (using pseudonym)
Robert J. Duperre
Sandy Night
David McAfee
Sibel Hodge
Jason Letts
Valmore Daniels
Michael Wallace
Sandra Edwards
Steven L. Hawk
Lucy Kevin
Cara Marsi
Saffina Desforges
Julie Christensen
Willem Thomas
Ellen O'Connell
Matthew Bryan Laube
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

*>5000 Sales (12)*
Victorine E. Lieske
Ellen Fisher
Michael J. Sullivan
Allan Guthrie
Terri Reid
David Dalglish
Tina Folsom
Monique Martin
Bella Andre
Blake Crouch
Selena Kitt
Beth Orsoff


----------



## Sarah Nasello (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations, Vicki! I am happy to say that I am one of the 28,000+, and your book is at the top of my TBR list. 

I don't have any numbers to post yet, since I am not even finished with my WIP, so everyone else's numbers look pretty good to me, too.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Well done everyone. For me, February has been up in America, down in the UK, probably because _Remix _is no longer featured on a couple of Kindle pages on Amazon - it's other books' turn. I have just the one novel at $0.99, though another should be ready in a month or two.

US: 625
UK: 3062
Smashwords: 5

Total: 3692

Lexi


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

17.   

I made the mistake of raising the price of my .99 book in early Feb and all sales stopped, both for the .99 book and the 2.99.   I have them all at .99 now for a while, trying to make up for it....


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Counting from February 19th I had 13 sales across four books, which I'm really just so happy about


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I've had 1,313 sales in February on Amazon US on my two books. The last time I checked, it was 17 in the UK on Amazon eBooks.

26 print books total in February.

3 on Smashwords.

8 on B&N PubIt.

I guess that makes the grand total of *1,387* in all formats for February. I've been in business for 4 full months now, and I have two books out. (started Nov. 2nd, 2010)

Edited for math correctness.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I've compiled these responses into a table in previous months, and unless there are strenuous objections I'll do the same this month.
> 
> *<30 sales (-)*
> Isaac Sweeney
> ...


The 1000-4999 seems a little bit of a big bracket. You might want to break that up as we have a lot of people over 1k this month.

Alright, my total sales for February are.....*2317* That covers all formats. So this was my best month so far. I'm looking forward to March.


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I sold 4 in February. It ws the first month so it ws definitely better than January (0).
Hoping March is better. Just published a new book.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

255* sales for February.

130 Model Agent
72 Galaxy
20 TBTC
13 Amber Twilight
7 Trilogy
5 Hero
5 Sidetracked
1 Mastermind

Breaking it down by platform

US Kindle: 138
UK Kindle: 70
Nook: 41
Smashwords: 5*
Ink/paper: 1

Personal records were set for overall month, as well as the US Kindle, UK Kindle and Nook platforms.

Overall, since Nov 1, 2009:

eBook sales: 993*
ink/paper sales: 78
Total: 1,071*

* -- It is possible these numbers are larger due to Smashwords distribution through Sony and Kobo for the JFV titles. Model Agent has not been approved for distribution as of yet. Will more than likely find out distribution numbers by the end of April/mid May.

As of March 1, ink and paper sales represent approximately 7 percent of sales. It is possible that a Model Agent trade paperback could increase that percentage. The reception for Model Agent in its first 12 days has been outstanding.

Totals for certain books (length of availability)

TBTC at 453 (16 months)
Galaxy at 255 (11 months)
Model Agent at 130 (12 days)
Trilogy at 96 (13 months)
Hero at 54 (15 months)


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I've compiled these responses into a table in previous months, and unless there are strenuous objections I'll do the same this month.
> 
> *<30 sales (-)*
> Isaac Sweeney
> ...


Sorry if I wasn't clear -- I had 11 last month, but this month was 73! I think I'm in the wrong category. 

Plus, I know I can base all those extra sales on my KND sponsorship! Definitely boosted my sales.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Scary posting numbers, but I just did the end of the month accounting.

160 on Amazon US
 15 on Amazon UK
 33 on B&N

Total was 208 

Midnight Reflections outsold everything on Amazon.  Necro outsold everything on B&N.  The Living Image came in last, but it's a hard sell because it doesn't fit any genre.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Kindle USA = 1403

Kindle UK = 703

Grand Total = 2106


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Figures disappeared while on the school run and before I could be 100%, but at last look book sales on one book.

2562 US
492 UK

Total ** 3054 on Amazon Kindle alone. 

I have had more in UK this month than last month but slightly less in the US I did expect this though for a shorter month.
Not sure about sales elsewhere such as smashwords, as the figures are incorrect.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Well done everyone. For me, February has been up in America, down in the UK, probably because _Remix _is no longer featured on a couple of Kindle pages on Amazon - it's other books' turn. I have just the one novel at $0.99, though another should be ready in a month or two.
> US: 625
> UK: 3062
> Smashwords: 5
> ...


Lexi, you'll probably think I sound like a broken record when I say this, but you could easily up your price on Remix and still sell as well as you are now. It's a brilliant book with many great reviews. I truly think you're not doing yourself justice at 49p / 99c. I'm convinced you'd get as many sales at my price point of £1.74 as you do at yours - and you'd earn a quid a book!

Anyhow, Life... With No Breaks sold 381 at Amazon UK this month and 67 at Amazon US.


----------



## scribblydoodler (Feb 9, 2011)

My first month.
A nice round  100 Kindle USA
A not so round 14 Kindle UK
Total= 114 @ $2.99

(I only have the one ebook at the mo, and it's only on Kindle)


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I look at these numbers and keep thinking I'm writing in the wrong genre...


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Lexi, you'll probably think I sound like a broken record when I say this, but you could easily up your price on Remix and still sell as well as you are now. It's a brilliant book with many great reviews. I truly think you're not doing yourself justice at 49p / 99c. I'm convinced you'd get as many sales at my price point of £1.74 as you do at yours - and you'd earn a quid a book!
> 
> Anyhow, Life... With No Breaks sold 381 at Amazon UK this month and 67 at Amazon US.


Nick, you'll convince me when you can point to an indie with a book in the UK top 100 for any length of time who charges more than a pound.

Lexi


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Debi F said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear -- I had 11 last month, but this month was 73! I think I'm in the wrong category.


Sorry for that. I was skim-reading the posts as I was putting the table together, and must have stopped when I hit a number in your post


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

Over 1,500 erotica sales under another pseudonym. My titles have only been available for a little over 2 months and I never *dreamed* sales would explode like this. I am agog.  

Willem Thomas


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I dropped a bit in February

Grand total of all 4 books in January was 12 and ........February was 8 
--but I'm still hovering around an average 10 sales / month
which in my eyes isn't bad at all though I'm looking to at the very LEAST.... double those numbers this year.

So.... everyone else feel a little better about their 'low milage?' 

This month I should break 100 total sales (from April 2010)- which I think is pretty good all things considered 
This year I plan to put out an R rated horror novel... a switch from the gentle-ish stuff I've been doing in an effort to nudge sales. I'm gonna see if the old "sex and violence sells" myth is really true


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

1271 kindle us
8 kindle uk
38 pubit
7 paperback

1324 overall.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sharlow said:


> The 1000-4999 seems a little bit of a big bracket. You might want to break that up as we have a lot of people over 1k this month.


You're probably right. Initially I only had 1000+, but added the 5000+ category for Amanda & JA Konrath. My thinking was once an author sells over 1000, it tends to generate a positive feedback on the sales numbers and they continue to grow with little pushing from the author, while the lower categories require more constant marketing. But if I get enthused I might add one or two more breaks.


----------



## MrMiracle (Oct 28, 2010)

Kindle 1
Nook 1

Down pretty far from the post-holiday interest in January.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold a bit over 14,000 copies this month, across two pseudonyms and fourteen books.  The majority of my sales were on B&N.  Definitely my best month so far!


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

I was excited to break 100 for the first time! I sold a total of 127 copies, 121 ebooks in February!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Miserable 27 last month, though happy still I suppose since that's a lot more than the 2 the month before.


----------



## DevonMark (Jan 28, 2011)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Nick, you'll convince me when you can point to an indie with a book in the UK top 100 for any length of time who charges more than a pound.
> 
> Lexi


But if we take income instead of figures and times Nick's UK figure by 6 (381 x 6 = 2286) then he is doing better than most people on the 99c rate.

(yes, the sound you hear is me jumping onto Nick's scratched record / bandwagon)

I wish we (this board!) could get over the obsession with the number of units sold. It isn't the only measure of success, nor necessarily the best one.



Edited to add smiley so it didn't sound so pompous!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Nick, you'll convince me when you can point to an indie with a book in the UK top 100 for any length of time who charges more than a pound.
> 
> Lexi


These?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Galaxy-Book-1/dp/B001CUQE98 EDIT: not sure if Deprima is or not, somebody might be able to enlighten me...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ascend-Trylle-Trilogy-3/dp/B004ISLS24/ Amanda has two books over £1 in top 100. Neither have as many five star reviews as you. You've got 79! With that basis, I think you'd continue to sell big at a higher price...maybe even more, as some might (wrongly) avoid Remix because it's so cheap and they have an irrational phobia of cheap indie books.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> I've sold 99 on Amazon
> 
> But where is March's BBoS? It's already 2 hrs into March (in USA) and no BBoS


Congrats on the 99. The BBoS starts at 12:00 _Pacific_ [GMT -8hrs] time. You posted prior to Midnight.

As of 11:57p.m. I sold 54 books, just 2 shy of 2 books per day and a record month for me. At 12:30, I checked and my US BBoS wasn't. Had already sold one. The UK BBoS remains.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

A.S. Warwick said:


> I look at these numbers and keep thinking I'm writing in the wrong genre...


Most of my sales are non-fiction and belong firmly in the 'Boring' genre, in the 'Dull but Worthy' sub-genre


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> These?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Galaxy-Book-1/dp/B001CUQE98 EDIT: not sure if Deprima is or not, somebody might be able to enlighten me...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ascend-Trylle-Trilogy-3/dp/B004ISLS24/ Amanda has two books over £1 in top 100. Neither have as many five star reviews as you. You've got 79! With that basis, I think you'd continue to sell big at a higher price...maybe even more, as some might (wrongly) avoid Remix because it's so cheap and they have an irrational phobia of cheap indie books.


Fair enough, but I think if an author has several books out different rules apply. Genre has an effect, too, as does publicity. Amanda Hocking is beginning to get the press coverage she deserves. The problem for most indies is that no one has heard of us before, and readers need persuading to spend time checking out our books.

Lexi


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> These?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Galaxy-Book-1/dp/B001CUQE98 EDIT: not sure if Deprima is or not, somebody might be able to enlighten me...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ascend-Trylle-Trilogy-3/dp/B004ISLS24/ Amanda has two books over £1 in top 100. Neither have as many five star reviews as you. You've got 79! With that basis, I think you'd continue to sell big at a higher price...maybe even more, as some might (wrongly) avoid Remix because it's so cheap and they have an irrational phobia of cheap indie books.


May I point out, that Amanda also has at least 4 of her best selling books at 0.99. Also all of her series first book start at 0.99 then her second book goes to 2.99. It's a pattern that H.P. Mallory followed and also found great success at.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely.  Since I began this journey, I have roughly doubled my sales each month from the previous month.  I started at 10 so I'm still in the triple digits but it gets better each time.

Congratulations.  You have an impressive story to tell and as riveting to all of us as your novel is to the masses.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, ok, I'll shut up about it 

I'm just seeing quite a few of what I'd consider to be very, very good books being sold for a pittance, and it seems such a shame. 

But I realise the model is popular and being adopted by the majority of writers, so I'll leave it be!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

My sales by genre:

fantasy: 125
scifi: 288
total: 413

Feb was my best month ever!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

US - 777
UK - 141

Total - 918 

(Darn, needed a Feb. 29th and 30th to make 1K. Maybe next month. And my husband is now checking my kdp page more than I am and graphing sales.  )

Dec. was 201
Jan. was 545


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've not tallied up everything but from the "big selling" areas Michael sold 6,589 off of 5 titles.  Down significantly from the X-mas rush/fifth book anouncment but still way above the 1,000 a month he was doing before then so I'm still very pleased with those numbers.


----------



## sandynight (Sep 26, 2010)

US- 1483 
UK- 2


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I sold one for every thousand Vicki sold, plus one. 29. If I sell an average of one a day, I'm, well, not happy, but less miserable.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I sold 78 copies in February, which is a HUGE improvement over January (only 16), so I'm happy.  Unfortunately, March is going to be a busy month for me outside of the book business, so I'm afraid my time that I can dedicate to promotion might go down. :/


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

How come we didn't do this for January? I would've had 200+ sales to report then!  

Anyway, here's mine:

Paperbacks: 3
Amazon US: 66
UK Kindle: 26
Smashwords: 46
B&N: 33

Total of 174

Now, I'm one away from selling 1000 overall. So, if anyone wants to buy my novels, which are now on sale for $.99, I'd be happy! lol


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

4


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Geez, you guys are fast. I was gonna post this topic this morning. 

My February Breakdown (Kindle only):

33 AD: 673
Saying Goodbye to the Sun: 169
The Lake and 17 Other Stories: 1,045
NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS: 45
Devil Music and 18 Other Stories: 166

Total: 2,098.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazon US: 9
Amazon UK: 2

Not bad, considering I thought I wouldn't sell any.  Besides, the humor/essay genre isn't exactly choking the system with countless sales...


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Mercifully, I only have immediate access to Kindle U.S. and U.K. numbers. Waiting on Smashwords for Nook and I'm going to my publisher.

So far: 11 sales on Kindle (U.S), 2 Sales on Kindle U.K.


----------



## allanguthrie (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a mind-blowing February. One of my two novellas was in the top ten in the UK store for most of the month, peaking at #6. It seems to be hurtling its way down the list now, but it was quite something while it lasted.

UK Kindle: 11,613
US Kindle: 263
Smashwords: 4

No stats for the others yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

3205

..._staggering_...


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

January was much better than February  - but Feb was still good:

Amazon UK - 46
Amazon US - 4489
PubIt - 517

Total - 5052


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Given how the month was shorter, I'm just ecstatic that my sales and income went up. (This is just Amazon, obviously).

Weight: 761
Cost: 412
Death: 364
Omni: 656
Shadows: 672
Sliver: 1113
Dance: 2150
Guardian: 220
Ash: 1334

Total: 7682


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

over 1k


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Mark Feggeler said:


> Amazon US: 9
> Amazon UK: 2
> 
> Not bad, considering I thought I wouldn't sell any. Besides, the humor/essay genre isn't exactly choking the system with countless sales...


Welcome to my world...


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I've dropped out of Kindle distribution, partly because I was going consecutive months without a single sale, UK or US, with no signs of improving.  I'll jump back in the fray whenever (if ever) Smashwords starts distributing to Amazon.

All told, between Smashwords, Sony and B&N, I've given away or sold more than 5,000 copies of my first book, pushing 1,000 apiece for the other two (with negligible promotion). It's been 5 months since I've had a reader review. But I'm happily writing away like mad.


----------



## Maria Staal (Feb 1, 2011)

This is only my second full month.

Amazon US 9 (3 in January)
Amazon UK 3 (0 in January)
Smashwords 1 (0 in January)

Total of 13 ebooks sold, which I am very happy about.

Also sold 4 POD paperbacks, so the total is actually 17. : )


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Isle Royale: 15
Night Touch: 40

Steady on!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

779

Best month yet.


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

Feb was month three for me, and I outsold Dec. and Jan combined. I'm sitting at 67 sales for the month (32 Nook, 33 US Kindle, and 2 UK Kindle). Am kind of thrilled, especially since most of these sales came during the last half of the month.  

Hoping everyone has a stellar March!


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations, everyone.

And Vicki... what can I say besides  A M A Z I N G? Are you sure you don't write your books while wearing a superhero costume?


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazon: 2,304
Amazon UK: 12
B&N: 10
Smashwords: 3

The Amazon number needs to be reduced by roughly 75% of 260. Let's say 200ish. I was gifting some copes at the end of January and beginning of February and I don't know which of these come off January sales and which off February, but I think 3/4 were claimed in February.


----------



## DevonMark (Jan 28, 2011)

NickSpalding said:


> Ok, ok, I'll shut up about it
> 
> I'm just seeing quite a few of what I'd consider to be very, very good books being sold for a pittance, and it seems such a shame.
> 
> But I realise the model is popular and being adopted by the majority of writers, so I'll leave it be!


Don't shut up yet, Nick. Look at David's list. As far as I can see only two of his books are at 99c, with six at 2.99c and yet still selling well. In fact the two bestselling - Dance and Sliver are at 2.99.

(now I am going to go an buy a couple of them just to boast his 2.99 numbers even further...)


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Michelle Muto said:


> Congratulations, everyone.
> 
> And Vicki... what can I say besides A M A Z I N G? Are you sure you don't write your books while wearing a superhero costume?


I know, those are outstanding numbers. Imagine what her sales will look in a couple of years, when the number of Kindles has tripled and she has some more books for sale.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

I set a goal to sell 100, I ended up selling 135 that I know of so far.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

In a few years? 

Think of what sales will be for all of you when AT&T starts selling Kindles on the 6th. I bet ebook sales go up.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Michelle Muto said:


> In a few years?
> 
> Think of what sales will be for all of you when AT&T starts selling Kindles on the 6th. I bet ebook sales go up.


I hadn't heard of this - thanks Michelle.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I sold (drumroll...) 16 copies (4 copies of Rock Gods and Scary Monsters and 12 of The Bottom Feeders, both at 99 cents). The other books (listed below) are through publishers, so I don't have exact numbers. I'm a patient man who won't be retiring soon. 

I'm blogging about my "Big Experiment" (Kindle indie publishing) here:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/03/february-report.html


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

terrireid said:


> I hadn't heard of this - thanks Michelle.


Yeah - I'm sort of a geek, so I stay up on a lot of the technology war. I'd LOVE to see what happens with everyone's March numbers. It's part of the reason I'm scrambling to get my one, lonely little book up by next week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Michelle Muto said:


> Yeah - I'm sort of a geek, so I stay up on a lot of the technology war. I'd LOVE to see what happens with everyone's March numbers. It's part of the reason I'm scrambling to get my one, lonely little book up by next week.


Cool! Good luck with your upcoming release!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright, I've always been embarrassed to quote my numbers. But at least I have numbers, and that is something to be proud of. January was definitely better than February.
January Kindle sales: 18
February Kindle sales: 6

Not enough to quit the day job, but like I've been hearing, some people seem to average about 10 books a month. Then again, maybe children's books will take off more this year.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

JOe:
I would be thrilled at that number for my 2.99 books. As is, I sell mostly the 99cent one, with about 10-20 2.99 ones.

All told though, without BN sales, I'm at 104 for the month. I'm very happy about that. I dont' care what the other numbers on the thread look like.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I got nothing last month.

Free stories did well, but I made zilch on my novels


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

22,000 copies on Amazon and B&N


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I sold 4312 (Kindle & BN). 

Sandy


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I gotta follow 22K?

Still, my best month...51.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

12 total.

Oddly enough 5 of them were DTB, 7 ebooks.  

Here's hoping for 14 in March.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Michelle Muto said:


> Yeah - I'm sort of a geek, so I stay up on a lot of the technology war. I'd LOVE to see what happens with everyone's March numbers. It's part of the reason I'm scrambling to get my one, lonely little book up by next week.


I am in awe of geekiness - so thank you!!!! Yes - it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Kindle, Nook, Smashwords with both books...

Grand total: 54 books.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

TiffanyTurner said:


> Alright, I've always been embarrassed to quote my numbers. But at least I have numbers, and that is something to be proud of. January was definitely better than February.
> January Kindle sales: 18
> February Kindle sales: 6
> 
> Not enough to quit the day job, but like I've been hearing, some people seem to average about 10 books a month. Then again, maybe children's books will take off more this year.


I've been hearing that children's books are the up and coming market - so you are well positioned to take advantage of it when it gets big.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Kindle _I Serve_ 670

I thought for sure we would not beat last month's sales because of the short month but we just finished our sixth month of growth. I really hope (fingers crossed) we make it to 1,000 a month. I think March's goal though will be breaking 700.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't have my Smashwords distribution numbers yet, but my books seem to sell over there (last month I sold 32 in two weeks at B and N).  So:

Smashwords:  9
Amazon US:  50
Amazon UK:  14

So . . . 73 in my first full month of sales.  (January was only 25 at Amazon/Smashwords)

You gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

"I sold over 28,000 books across all sales channels." -- you really know how to hurt a guy!    I think I came close to 900.  (I wasn't home last night).  But I'm happy with that for now.  Tomorrow, the stars!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

102 on Amazon (4 of those are UK), plus hundreds of freebies on Smashwords and BN.


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats to all the big sellers.

My Feb.= 83

Pool 54
Trophy 29

Grand total since publishing= 601


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For the first time ever in the life of my book - and this has made me wicked nervous - The Kindness of Strangers sold 109 copies (Amazon) in a month (2 returns not included in the total). I'm stoked, but panicky thinking, 'what if they don't like it?'

Eek! So ... much ... pressure!


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

February was my first full month on Amazon, but only one of my short thrillers, Charlie, was available for the entire month. North of Forks was available for 3 weeks last month and Border Crossing for 2 days. Here's the breakdown:

Charlie: 22
North of Forks: 32
Border Crossing: 4

Now if I can just get rid of the BBoS for March...


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

110 ebooks sold in February:

78 Amazon US, 21 Amazon UK, 9 B&N (didn't upload there until mid-month), 2 Smashwords (didn't upload there until mid-month, and not yet in premium catalog).


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

_Peace Warrior_ sold *1,151 * in Feb across all channels for $2.99. Amazon US was the best channel at 1023.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

Jan totals (all platforms, 2nd book released on the 21st): 274

*February *(Kindle/Nook)

Tempest: 390
Desert Heat: 8

Total Feb.: 274

Total overall so far: 765

I'm a little in shock at how nicely it's picked up recently, but trying not to get *too* excited. Releasing another book this week under a pseudonym, so will be interesting to see how that does.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Out of Time sold just under 6,000 copies in Feb.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

This month, Charlotte Collins sold 588 copies.  

It was a slower pace than last month, largely due to the problems I've been having with PubIt. (I only sold 1/4 of what I did last month at BN due to their keyword issues.)

But I'm beyond thrilled!


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Fabulous numbers, everyone! I'm thrilled to report in for February with 11,000 + for my 6 self-pubbed books.

 Bella


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Very excited to post 4,117 sales for February!

Lucy


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I will.  In  February with B&N I sold 183 and with Amazon 33 for a grand total of 216. 

(Makes me happy in December I had 41 and January 105, totals for both.  So at least I can see them growing.)


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Logan's Redemption-99 cents


February sales-1494


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Decisions—$2.99

Amazon U.S. = 9
Amazon U.K. = 0
Barnes & Noble = 1

Total (let me whip out my calculator here) = 10


----------



## BlakeCrouch (Apr 18, 2010)

5,045 - Grand Total, vast majority Amazon US $2.99, just put my catalog on B&N through Pubit, so I only have 3 days of sales to track there.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

379 for February - down from January, but I hit 10,189 sales in February - that 10 K milestone, so I'm not sweating it. February is a soft month for me (this is my 4th Feb with Kindle sales), and considering that my first full year I sold 356 books, the fact that I did then in a soft month makes me happy. However I have sold as much as 750 in a month, and last month was over 500. Well, new book coming out next week, so . . . 

Edward C. Patterson
Lifting a glass and turning a page for my readers.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I am astounded, but buzzing to report 3,625 sales on Amazon (650 on US) for Feb for Sugar & Spice. Currently sat at 16 on Amazon UK and #5 in Thrillers.

To date on SW, including freebies from Jan - 300

B&N = massive total of ONE!


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

A bit over 12,000.  A little slower than January, but still wildly exceeding all of my expectations going into this, so no complaints here!

Here's the breakdown:
Amazon U.S. - 4792
Amazon UK - 146
B&N - 7231


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

scribblydoodler said:


> My first month.
> A nice round 100 Kindle USA
> A not so round 14 Kindle UK
> Total= 114 @ $2.99
> ...


Wow, For a picture book, plus your first month, that is great!
If you can get the formatting worked out on B&N you might put up good numbers there too.
I can't even recall another indie selling a picture book for Kindle.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, I'm at 60 this month (Kindle & Nook). Considering 80-90% of those came in the last 15 days, I'm not too upset about it.
A couple thousand free downloads.
And, believe it or not, I sold 1 on SmashWords!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I didn't do as well as you, Vicki, but I too was surprised to sell more in February (shorter month) than January.  My total was 4802.  I went from 147/day in January to 172/day in February.  I'd be happier with your numbers, but I'm willing to be patient!!!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I kind of like the monthly sales number threads, so I hope no one minds if I start one for February.
> 
> I sold over 28,000 books across all sales channels. (I was shocked to sell more in Feb than Jan! I didn't think that would happen.)
> 
> ...


Vicki that is amazing. Congrats! My sales are still pretty low. I think I sold right around 30 books last month. Not great, but sales seem to be increasing with the second book, so I'm hoping that book 3 will really help when it comes out. (did sell several already today, though so I'm hoping March will be a good month)


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

About 450 combined sales for both books.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

blimey there's some big numbers flying around!!
I'm cock-a-hoop with my 42 on Amazon, 2 on smashwords, and 1 paperback


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I sold 106 books total (8 titles.)

It's my best month yet, and I'm very excited.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Best. Month. Ever. Over 700 books. After I lowered my prices to .99. Makes it really hard to go back to $2.99. Not sure what to do. What do you guys suggest? Vicki?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

My February was slower than both December and January. January for some reason was better than December.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

This was my first month with REGRET:

Feb: 51 copies

Amazon: 11
BN: 7
iBooks: 33

I have no idea why I sold so well on iBooks vs Amazon and BN. It's a mystery I'd love to solve. Any mystery/cozy writers want a crack at it?   

Book is priced at 1.99 across all three platforms. 

All the best,

Michael


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

February has been my best month ever and I have a new book out (_FM For Murder_). I'm a happy camper.

Amazon Kindle:

_Sounds of Murder_--873 US, 8 UK
_FM For Murder_--12 US, 5 UK

Smashwords--
_FM For Murder_--1

Paperback
_Sounds of Murder_--2

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Vicki, all I'm willing to say is that I bought one of those 28,000 copies of _Not What She Seems_. And I read it too! And posted a review also. Five Stars. So there!!!

Gordon Ryan


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

February was my first full month with my short story and novella for sale. Combined:

149 total

24 Amazon
63 BN
62 Other (Smashwords, romance sites, etc.)

My original goal for the month was 100, so I'm very happy. Though, recent BN issues are worrying.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

J Dean said:


> I got nothing last month.
> 
> Free stories did well, but I made zilch on my novels


You might want to put an amazon link in your sig. Also, your cover in its thumbnail form is almost unreadable and looks mostly like a black blob. As one whose covers have been described as amateurish and uninviting, perhaps it means something when I say that your cover does not invite a clicking.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Selena_Kitt said:


> Barnes and Noble: 37145
> Amazon: 9938
> 
> B&N was good to me this month. Of course, now that they've taken the "download sample" buttons off certain PubIt erotica titles, I'm sure that will change.
> ...


Whoa!


----------



## Brianna (Feb 4, 2011)

I sold 48 e-books for the month of February. 48 is very far from Vicki's number but I figure you've got to start somewhere! I am happy with my meager number because it was my  first e-book selling month. I sold those at 2.99 with a cruddy cover. But as of today I have dropped my price to $.99 and launched my new cover. Here's hoping March sales are better than my first month!


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

I've sold approx 1,500 this month, but suspect it's much more. Won't know for certain until Smashwords updates.

Willem Thomas


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> My February was slower than both December and January. January for some reason was better than December.


Mine was exactly the same.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! Some fabulous numbers everyone. Between my two books, priced at $2.99, I sold 54 books (Amazon and pubit). I'm happy though, because it is more than double January. And I've already sold 3 today.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been looking through this thread and I just want to add something.  Anyone who sells anything should be pleased and proud of themselves.  Don't compare your numbers to anyone else - compare your numbers to what you did last year or last month.  What that manuscript was doing when you were out there waiting to hear back from agents or publishers.  You are selling your work!  Your creation!!!  Other people are reading your words and laughing or crying or getting scared...whatever.  And you are the reason for it!

It doesn't matter if one person read your work or 28,000 people read your work - you made a difference in someone's life.  You made them think or relax or smile or escape.  You!

Go You!!!!!


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Selena_Kitt said:


> Eek! Should I not have posted? I didn't mean to make anyone feel bad.
> 
> It was just an excuse to whine about BN's pulling our download sample buttons. Guess my diamond shoes are too tight?


Be proud! It gives people hope.


----------



## SheriLeigh (Feb 21, 2011)

I sold 71 books this month between Amazon and Barnes and Noble!!!

That's up from a whopping 25 in January!!!

W00T!

That $0.99 thing really works.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

OK, here's mine. Not as good as last month (which was around 1800) but that's due to B and N taking my book out of all the teen category lists on its site for an unknown reason, which reduced my total sales by two thirds.

Amazon.com/UK

Tempest: 190 total (best Amazon month ever)
Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow: 4

Barnes and Noble:
Tempest: 422
Rita Morse and the SInister Shadow: 6

Smashwords: 2 for Tempest that I know of, unknown for outlets

*Grand total: 624*


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Selena_Kitt said:


> Eek! Should I not have posted? I didn't mean to make anyone feel bad.


No way! Say 'em loud, say 'em proud.  I know I love hearing success stories in this business.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Selena_Kitt said:


> Eek! Should I not have posted? I didn't mean to make anyone feel bad.
> 
> It was just an excuse to whine about BN's pulling our download sample buttons. Guess my diamond shoes are too tight?


Oh, no- no - I certainly didn't mean anything like that at all. Sorry for the confusion. I mean - really - you should be proud too. It was all of the "I only..." and "Well, my numbers aren't as good..." or "I'm embarassed..." that prompted my post. No one should be embarrassed whether their numbers are big or small. That's all - my post was certainly not directed at anyone!!!! Really!!!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> My February was slower than both December and January. January for some reason was better than December.


Don't feel alone. My January was glorious, and I hoped things would stay like that, but February was down to the December level. I'm not complaining since December was double any preceding month, but I am feeling a little wistful.

Anyway, my three books sold 2,007 copies on Amazon in February. That's counting UK Amazon and Create Space paperbacks but not counting anything from Smashwords or direct sales.

In fact mentioning this, I have to say I now have some sympathy for publishers trying to account for and report on sales to authors. Since I started this indie venture last February, I decided to see how many books I'd sold in my first year. That means Amazon Kindle, US and UK, CS, SW, SW distributors, and direct sales, and I'm still not sure I got them all and got them right. If I had all the outlets of the traditional pubs, I'd probably be bald and weeping over the calculator by now.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

February was my best month ever!!!

791 books sold on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords!!!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

No comment


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, when I started this I said to myself I was going to post. So here they are.

*Jule Reigh and the Jim Stone Affair* is the only indie title I have at Amazon.

Jan: 7 (US=6, UK=1)
Feb: 3 (US=3, UK=0)

The third sale in February was on the 28th. Until then I thought for sure it was going to be a 2-sale month.

I didn't do much promoting at all. I got carried away by watching how well my small e-press novel *Starkissed* has been doing. The rank kept going down and down and down, since early January. The past few days it reached mid-1k range. I thought it might break 1k, but it has now eased back up in the 2k range. But it's been doing that the past six weeks--get near a K mark, move back a bit higher, then finally break through. So it's not over yet.  The only thing is I have NO idea how many it's selling, and won't know till I get my royalty report in a couple of months. 

Lanette


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

*Gotta. Finish. The. Sequel.*

Wish I could finally do it!

Wish I wrote faster!...

Argh.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice job everyone!!  No matter what your numbers are. I'll take some of this data and update the Thousand Book a Month Achievement post later this evening.  Congratz!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

D.A. Boulter said:


> You might want to put an amazon link in your sig. Also, your cover in its thumbnail form is almost unreadable and looks mostly like a black blob. As one whose covers have been described as amateurish and uninviting, perhaps it means something when I say that your cover does not invite a clicking.


As much as it pains me to say it... you're right. I'm trying to get different covers, and am shopping around.


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

I did just over 1,300 books on Kindle, so a pretty good month.  No idea about the other channels thanks to smash words being poky, but they are generally much less.  Oh, only four printed copies sold, but that's always slow.

Looks like February was still a pretty good month for everyone.  That's great.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

terrireid said:


> It doesn't matter if one person read your work or 28,000 people read your work - you made a difference in someone's life. You made them think or relax or smile or escape. You!


I SOOO agree!

For me, February sales were not as good as January's. However, I am THRILLED to have been included in so many readers' lives!

Kindle numbers only = 612

I had a price INCREASE during the month of February ($1.99 to $2.99 for Stilettos). All three books were selling at $2.99 during February.

I've dropped the price of Deedee to 99 cents this month. So we'll see what happens in March!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm thrilled to share my numbers too!!!

I sold 120 books in February...which is not only over 4X what I sold in December (my previous high month of 27 books)...yesss!!!...but also I sold all but 19 of those 120 books in the last ten days of February!

Why?!

Because I'd dropped the price of BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One in my chick lit gone country romantic comedies - from $2.99 to 99 Cents!

Boy-oh-boy does the Victorine Method work!!!

Here's the full scoop on my 99 Cent Experiment at *The WG2E  (The Writers Guide to Epublishing)*.

Oh, and my January numbers were at 108 but that was all because of my beyond fabulous Kindle Nation Daily push for my non-fiction on-writing book *MUSE THERAPY*...so those sales were all that book, not my romcoms.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I sold over 28,000 books across all sales channels. (I was shocked to sell more in Feb than Jan! I didn't think that would happen.)
> 
> Vicki


And congrats, Victorine, on your fabulous sales!!!

You are my new hero!!! And your Victorine Method rocks!!! Thank U for always paying it forward!!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

What I like about e-books is that the sales seem to gradually increase, unlike print books that start with a bang and dwindle to a remainder.

My sales for February:

But Can you... - 2876
Something to Read... - 557
The Breadwinners ... - 53
Mystery at Ocean Drive - 8


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> What I like about e-books is that the sales seem to gradually increase, unlike print books that start with a bang and dwindle to a remainder.


Fabulous point, Jan!

The Ebook world - especially the Indie Epub element - is based on precisely what you said...focusing on the build of your brand and books...completely the opposite of the traditional print pub world - which, in my not-so-humble opinion is precisely why that tradipub approach is failing. You can't push a book for just a couple weeks then take it "off the shelf" after just a few short months and watch sales grow.

That's the beauty of our Epub world, our books are forever "on the shelf"...and thus, we've got numbers to talk about every month...to infinity and beyond! Luuuvvv that!!!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

terrireid said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I just want to add something. Anyone who sells anything should be pleased and proud of themselves. Don't compare your numbers to anyone else - compare your numbers to what you did last year or last month. What that manuscript was doing when you were out there waiting to hear back from agents or publishers. You are selling your work! Your creation!!! Other people are reading your words and laughing or crying or getting scared...whatever. And you are the reason for it!
> 
> Go You!!!!!


Beautifully said! Bravo, Terri!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Julie Christensen said:


> Beautifully said! Bravo, Terri!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## dorothystjames (Mar 2, 2011)

In Feb, I sold 46 at Nook and 129 at Kindle. It's an improvement from Jan, but I hope to do better in the future. Y'all are an inspiration.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

In Feb. I sold around 12 books. I'm surprised that my Christmas book is still my bestseller with six of those sales. I'm hoping once some of the reviews for my newest book start hitting the blogosphere, people will start noticing it's there  .  It was e-released in Jan., and paperback just released a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm relatively new to inde publishing, having pubbed my first inde title late November. My Feb. sales were just over 300, with 188 copies sold on B&N. Sales on B&N were down from January, but sales on Kindle were higher than the month before. 

So far, March is going much better on B&N. Amazon/Kindle, I'm hoping for a small increase.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

Jess, your sample buttons are still missing? Mine reappeared, so I assumed everyone's had. This is awful!


jesscscott said:


> Congrats all!
> 
> I sold 2,000 in Feb. My first month in Aug 2009 = 1 sale (at $6.99).
> 
> ...


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

tawnytaylor said:


> Jess, your sample buttons are still missing? Mine reappeared, so I assumed everyone's had. This is awful!


Yep, some of mine are still missing (non-erotic material). I had a response in February, but I'm not sure if I'll get a reply from B&N this time (the emails exchanged were very polite!).

Mine's very random too (sometimes the button is there, then the next day, it's not / for different products)...so I've lately just been concentrating on new material. I try to point people to my website as much as possible, where there will ALWAYS be excerpts. A chunk of my catalog is not on Amazon too (since they've banned erotic books with ince$tuous content -- not gonna stop me from writing what I want though, lol. Sometimes, deviant elements are necessary for the storyline...).


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

jesscscott said:


> Congrats all!
> 
> I sold 2,000 in Feb. My first month in Aug 2009 = 1 sale (at $6.99).
> 
> ...


Congrats, Jess, and thanks for a nice break-down. Very helpful.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

1 book just up as of Feb 18....

40 - kindle
5 - smashwords

I'm still not in B&N and such, because of some formatting issues, they finally got back to me so I can fix one tiny thing, then hopfully will be at all the other formats.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

6 in February. Uh, booyah?

But all I had till about the 15th was a short story collection I'd been neglecting; no tags, even. Got a feeling I'll _crush_ those numbers in March--I'm already sitting on the empire-building total of 7.

Half-joking, but it's been fun to watch even such a modest increase in sales. I'm looking forward to what happens once I get a couple reviews, writeups at book blogs, etc. and seeing what happens then.


----------

